# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Kim bu 35 Amerikalı

## bozok

*Kim bu 35 Amerikalı*

*21.2.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.* 

 

_CHP’li üztürk, İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ı köşeye sıkıştırdı._

*Beşir Atalay:Görmedim duymadım bilmiyorum*

*Atalay’ın nasıl haberi olmaz!*
CHP’li Ali Rıza üztürk, Başbakan Erdoğan ile Bush’un 2007’de Oval Ofis’teki görüşmesi sonrası Türkiye’ye gelen ABD’li 35 istihbaratçının peşine düştü. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın “Bilmiyorum” cevabına sert tepki gösteren üztürk,_ “Yalansa tekzip et. Değilse açıkla. Bu konuyu bile bilmeyen bir bakana Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği’nin emanet edilmesini kamuoyunun takdirine bırakıyorum”_ dedi.

*İllegal karargahtan mı yönetiliyoruz?*
TüRKİYE’de 2 yıldır darbe tartışmaları yaşandığına dikkat çeken CHP’li Atilla Kart da ilginç değerlendirmeler yaptı:_ Bu 35 kişi konusu çok önemli. Islak imzadan darbeye geldik. İhbar mektupları postaneden gönderiliyor. Ama kim? MİT bilmiyor, İçişleri bilmiyor, Dışişleri bilmiyor. Türkiye illegal bir karargahtan mı yönetiliyor? Bakan Atalay, “Bilmiyorum” diyor. Sorumluluğunun bilincinde değil mi?_


*Poyrazköy’de ABD şüphesi*
ESRARENGİZ ABD’lilerin ortaya çıktığı yerlerden biri de Poyrazköy’dü. Kabul edilen iddianame, Poyrazköy’deki kazılar başlamadan 17 gün önce ABD Konsolosluğu’na ait bir aracın askeri bölgede dolaşıp fotoğraflar çektiğini ve bu durumun jandarmaya da ihbar edildiğini belgelemişti.



*Beşir Atalay'ı susturan soru*
4 şubat’taki Meclis Genel Kurulu’nda CHP’li üztürk’ün, “2007’de Bush ve Erdoğan görüşmesinden sonra ABD istihbaratçısı 35 kişi Türkiye’ye geldi mi?” sorusuna Bakan Atalay, *“Bilmiyorum”* cevabını vermişti

Haber:Fatih ERBOZ

CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, Türkiye’de yaşanan sürecin genel tablosu içerisinde 35 subay ya da istihbaratçının Türkiye’ye gelip gelmediğinin mutlaka bilinmesi gerektiğini belirtti. Kart, “*Türkiye 2 yıldır illegal bir karargahtan mı yönetiliyor? İşte bu sorunun cevabını bulabilmek için subay ya da istihbaratçılar Türkiye’ye girdi mi, sayıları kaç, AKP iktidarı açıklamalı”* dedi. 

*Taşeron bakan mı?*
TBMM Genel Kurulu’nda ısrarlı soruları karşısında İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın ’Bilmiyorum’cevabı verdiğini hatırlatan Kart şunları kaydetti: 

_“Bilmiyordum cevabı ne demek? Sayın Bakan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bakanı değil mi? Sorumluluğunun bilincinde değil mi? Taşeron bir bakan mı? Yaptığı görevin anlamını mı bilmiyor yoksa? Ben tüm bu soruları kendisine de sordum ve TBMM tutanaklarına geçti. Bu uzmanlarının sayısının 35 olduğu ifade edilmiyor. Ancak bu sayı 85’e çıktı mı bilmiyoruz, açıklanmalı. Türkiye’de olduğu iddia edilen bu subay ya da istihbaratçılar illegal bir karargahta mı görev yapıyor? Türkiye’yi kimler yönetiyor. Soyut darbe iddiaları, yargıya baskı gibi son günlerde sıkça tartışılan konuların cevap anahtarı işte bu sorularda gizli.”_ 

*Tekzip etmedi*
Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı yasa tasarısı TBMM Genel Kurulu’nda görüşülürken İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’a sorular yönelten CHP Mersin Milletvekili Ali Rıza üztürk ise, _“Türkiye’ye ABD’li subay ya da istihbaratçı 35 şahsın geldiği yönünde iddialar basın-yayın organlarında yer alıyor. Ben de bu tasarının görüşmeleri sırasında yerinde, zamanında, en doğru kişiye iddiaları soruyorum. Sorularım TBMM duvarlarında yankılanıyor, Bakan susuyor. İddialar doğru değilse, neden reddetmiyor? Haberlerin çıktığı basın yayın organlarına neden tekzip metinleri gönderilmiyor? Bakan bilmiyorum diyerek, iddiaların doğruluğunu ortaya koymuş oldu”_ diye konuştu. 

*İddialar doğru mu?*
Bu müsteşarlığın kurulmasının bile terörle mücadeledeki koordinasyon zafiyetini kanıtladığını belirten üztürk şöyle konuştu: 

_“AKP iktidarı terörle, zafiyet içerisinde olmadan mücadele ettiğini söylüyor. O zaman neden bu müsteşarlık kurulmak isteniyor? 35 ABD’li istihbaratçının gönderildiği iddialarını biz ortaya atmıyoruz. Bu iddialar doğru mudur, değil midir? Bilmiyorum, bilgim yok diyor, ama eğer yoksa kesinlikle reddediyorum diyemiyor. Bu iddiaların doğru olduğunu zaten bakanın tavır ve davranışları ortaya koyuyor.”_ 

CHP Mersin Milletvekili Ali Rıza üztürk, Türkiye’ye yabancı istihbarat örgütlerinin elemanlarının, ya da subaylarının gelişinden İçişleri Bakanı’nın haberinin olmamasını* “vahim bir durum”* olarak nitelendirdi.


*Kazılarda SAT izine rastlanmadı*
Poyrazköy’ün Keçilik mevkiinde yapılan kazıda ortaya çıkarılan silah ve mühimmat üzerindeki parmak izleri, SAT Grup Komutanlığı’nda görevli tüm personelin parmak izleriyle karşılaştırıldı. Deniz Kuvvetleri Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı, silah ve mühimmatı kimin toprağa gömdüğünü tespit edebilmek için İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nden mühimmat üzerinde bulunan parmak izlerini istedi. Emniyetten gelen parmak izleri üzerinde yapılan incelemede 203 personele ait olmadığı ortaya çıktı.


*‘Hamdolsun istediğimizi aldık’*
Başbakan Erdoğan, 4 şubat 2007’de Oval Ofis’te George Bush’la yaptığı görüşmeden sonra, *“İstediğimizi aldık”* demişti. Bu görüşmenin ardından ortaya atılan* “35 ABD’li üst düzey istihbaratçının Türkiye’ye gönderildiği”* iddiaları ise Başbakan’ın istediğini nelerin karşılığında aldığı sorusunu zihinlerde canlandırdı. Beyaz Saray’a 5 taleple giden Erdoğan, Türkiye’ye dönüşünde *“rahat dönüp dönmediğine ilişkin”* soruya da *“Hamdolsun, istediğimizi aldık”* cevabını vermişti.


*“ABD aracı Poyrazköy’de tur attı” iddiası*
Poyrazköy iddianamesine giren telefon kayıtlarında kazılardan 17 gün önce Amerikan Konsolosluğu’na ait bir aracın, askeri bölgede fotoğraf çektiğinin jandarmaya bildirildiği ortaya çıktı. Sanıklardan binbaşı Eren Günal’ın telefonundan yapılan bir görüşmede Sedat isimli bir yarbayın* “Resim çeken falan bir asker”* dediği, buna karşılık Oktay isimli diğer yarbayın *“Tamam efendim araç Amerikan Konsolosluğu’ndanmış şimdi jandarma yanımda”* dediği öne sürülmüştü.

*Yalanlama geldi*
ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği, 1 şubat’ta bu iddiayı yalanlamıştı. Basında yer aldığı şekliyle, 7 Nisan 2009 tarihinde bir Konsolosluk aracının bölgede olduğuna dair bir kayıtlarının olmadığını iddia eden Büyükelçilik, *“ABD’nin Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla herhangi bir ilgisi olduğu iddiaları saçmadır”* ifadesini kullanmıştı.

...

----------


## bozok

*CIA Subayları Sır; Devletin Subayları Afişe*



__

_(Açık İstihbarat : ülkemizde her memleketin casusu cirit atarken; devlet kendi kuyruğunu yiyen bir yılan Ouroboros'a dönüşmüş durumda)_


*CHP, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ABD Başkanı ile yaptığı görüşmenin ardından 35 istihbaratçı subayın Türkiye’ye geldiğini ve geri dönmediğini öne sürdü.* 

CHP, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın üç yıl önce ABD Başkanı George W. Bush ile yaptığı görüşmenin ardından 35 kişilik istihbaratçı subayın Türkiye’ye geldiğini öne sürdü. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay ise, _“Benim bilgim yok’’_ diyerek *sır subaylarla ilgili bilgi vermedi*. 

CHP Mersin Milletvekili üztürk, 5 Kasım 2007’de, Oval Ofis’te Başbakan Erdoğan ile dönemin ABD Başkanı Bush arasında yapılan görüşme sonrası, 35 kişilik ABD istihbarat grubunun *3 ay için* Türkiye’ye geldiğini, ancak hala dönmediklerini iddia etti. _“Sır subaylar”_ konusunu TBMM’de gündeme getiren üztürk’ün bu konudaki sorularına İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay cevap vermedi. Bakan Atalay, _“Bende bir bilgi yok. Yani geldiyse, gelmediyse bilmiyorum”_ diye konuştu.

CHP milletvekili üztürk, GAZETEPORT’a yaptığı açıklamada ise Bakan’ın verdiği cevaplar karşısında hayrete düştüğünü belirtirken şunları söyledi: 

_“Aradan üç yıl geçmiş. Bakan böyle bir şey yoktur diyemedi, oldu da demedi. Bakanın tavrı tam bir bilgi karartılmasına, örtülmesine örnektir._ 

_Bir Bakanın kendi toplumundan var olan bilgileri saklama gibi bir lüksü olamaz. 35 kişinin buraya geldiği iddiası var. Bu kişiler kimdir, ne iş yaptılar. Neden üç ay kalmaları öngörüldü. Ben ısrarla bu soruları sormayı sürdüreceğim. Böyle bir aydınlatma olmaz. Sayın bakanın net bir açıklama yapması gerekir”_

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ABD’yi resmi bir ziyareti, 12 Mehmetçiğin şehit düştüğü Dağlıca’daki hain pusunun ardından kaçırılan ve 14 gün sonra serbest bırakılan 8 Türk askeri olayına rastlamıştı. 

Kuzey Iraklı yetkililer ve DTP’li milletvekillerinin de aralarında bulunduğu bir heyete teslim edilen askerler ABD’ye ait bir uçakla Türkiye’ye getirilmişti.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

İran resmi haber ajansı İRNA'nın Rus 'Kursor' ve 'Mignews' haber ajanslarına dayandırdığı haberinde *İsrail'in Ankara'daki elektronik istihbarat şebekesinin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı binasında faaliyet gösterdiğini ve yılardır İran ve Suriye'yi izlediğini ileri sürdü.*

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın İsrail'le yaşadığı gerilimlere de dikkat çeken söz konusu Rus basını, İsrail'in Ankara'daki istihbarat şebekesinin ortaya çıkarılması ile Türkiye ile İsrail arasında yeni bir krizin başlamasına sebep olacağını ifade etti _(Kaynak: Son Sayfa)_



*Açık İstihbarat / 23.02.2010*

----------


## bozok

*KİM BU AMERİKALILAR*



20.04.2010 

Anayasa değişikliği ile ilgili yazdığım yazılarda hep bu değişikliği yaratan iç dinamikler üzerinde durulmuştur. Oysa en az bunun kadar önemli olan konu, değişiklikteki dış dinamiklerin etkisidir. Bu yazıda da değişikliğe dış dinamiklerin nasıl etki yaptığı üzerinde durmaya çalışacağım. Amacım, yurttaşlarımızın, değişikliğe oy vermeden önce tüm gerçekleri görebilmelerini sağlamaktır.

Anayasa değişikliğini öngören ya da etkileyen dış güçler, baskılarını iki konuda yoğunlaştırmışlardır. Bunlardan ilki *“Kemalist”* ideoloji ve bunun temeli olan laiklik; ikincisi, *“Kürt açılımına”* bağlı olarak *“ulusal ve üniter devlet”* yapısıdır.

Richard Perle, bundan otuz yıl önce, Cumhuriyet gazetesinden Ufuk Güldemir’e verdiği demeçte, ABD’nin, müttefik ülkelerin “laiklikleriyle” değil, güvenilirlikleriyle ilgilendiğini söylemiştir. (Ali Sirmen, Cumhuriyet, 16.04.2010) Yani ABD’ye göre, ilişki kurulan ülkelerdeki siyasal rejimin hiçbir önemi yoktur. ünemli olan o ülkenin ABD’ye olan bağlılığı ve sadakatıdır.

Paul Henze’nin 1990 yılında Prof. Dr. Sabri Sayarı’ya hazırlattığı raporda, *“Atatürk ilkeleri yeni dünya düzeniyle birlikte ölmüştür” denildikten sonra, “İran ve Arap sermayesiyle desteklenen köktendincilik Türkiye için tehdit oluşturmamaktadır”* ifadesiyle gerçek amaç ortaya konulmuştur. Daha o tarihte Türkiye için öngörülen model rolün “İslami Cumhuriyet” olduğu açıklanmıştır. Kuşkusuz bunlar ısmarlama raporlardır ve ana projenin yıllar sonra uygulanacak amacını belli etmektedirler.

1990’dan sonra da ABD’li kuramcılar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin laik rejiminin değişmesi için öncü olmuşlardır. CIA Ortadoğu Masası eski şefi Graham Fuller’in, yine Ufuk Güldemir’le yaptığı söyleşi (Cumhuriyet, 26.02.1990) hep aynı noktada düğümlenmektedir: *“Kemalizm ölmüştür”.* *“Türkiye artık, İslam’ın günlük yaşamdaki rolünü yeniden düşünmelidir”.* 

Fuller’in o yıllarda gazetelerde yayımlanan demeçleri ve 15.07.2003’te Los Angeles Times’ta yazdığı yazıda, hep Türkiye’de *“ılımlı İslam”* modeli savunulmaktadır. Fuller’e göre, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin İslami köklerine dönmesi gerekir.

Aynı görüşlerin, “Uygarlıklar üatışması”nın yazarı Samuel P. Huntington tarafından da dile getirildiği görülmektedir. Huntington’a göre, Türkiye, “İslam’ın lideri” olmalıdır. Huntington, tezini savunabilmek için, tüm siyaset bilimcilerin görüşünü tersine çevirecek biçimde,* “Demokrasinin mutlaka laikliğe dayanması gerekmediğini”* bile söyleyebilmiştir. Oysa laiklik, demokrasinin “olmazsa olmaz” öğesidir.

Biraz daha ayrıntıya girersek, Huntington’un anılan kitabında; “Türkiye İslam’ın çekirdek devleti olmak için gerekli, tarihe, nüfusa, orta düzey bir ekonomik gelişmişliğe, ulusal birliğe, askeri yetenek ve geleneğe sahiptir” denilerek, Türkiye’ye gelecekte biçilen rol belli edilmiştir. Türkiye’nin, İslam’a liderlik edebilecek noktaya geldiğine işaret eden Huntington, bu aşamada yapılması gerekenler konusunda da şunları yazmaktadır: *“Ama bunu yapabilmek için Atatürk’ün mirasını, Rusya’nın Lenin’in mirasını reddedişinden daha eksiksiz bir şekilde reddetmek zorunda kalacaktır”.* 

Huntington’un söylemi bunlardan ibaret değil. Diyor ki Hantington; “Atatürk’ün Türkiye’yi net biçimde laik bir toplum olarak tanımlaması, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bu rolü Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’ndan devralmasını önlemiştir.” Yani demek istiyor ki, İslami rejim ve İslam ülkeleri liderliği sürdürülmeliydi. üünkü, bu, Batı’nın çıkarlarına daha uygundur. Huntington şunu da ekliyor: “*Türkiye kendini laik bir ülke olarak tanımladığı sürece İslam liderliğine soyunma olasılığı yoktur.”* 

Hudson Enstitüsü üyesi John O’Sullivan, Fuller ve Huntington’la örtüşen görüşünü, anayasayı da kapsayacak biçimde, daha o yıllarda ifade etmiştir. John O’Sullivan’a göre, *“Türkiye artık laiklik anlayışını değiştirmeli ve bu değişikliği kalıcı kılmak için bir anayasal düzenleme yapmalıdır.”* 

Bu görüşler 20 yıldır yinelenip durmuştur. En son ABD Hava Kuvvetleri için analizler yapan araştırma şirketi Rand Corparation’ın Türk-Amerikan ilişkileri üzerine hazırladığı raporda, Türkiye’de şeriatçı bir rejimin kurulabileceği, bunu önlemenin yolunun, iktidardaki *“ılımlı İslam”ın desteklenmesi olduğu, bu süreçte ABD’nin laikliğe vurgu yapmaması gerektiği açık biçimde ifade edilmektedir.*

Bölücülük konusuna gelince: Bu konuda iki önemli görüş ve söyleme yer vermek gerekir. CIA Türkiye Masası şefliği yapmış Paul Henze, daha 1990’lı yıllarda Türkiye için federasyonu önermiş ve önümüzde Yugoslavya’nın olumsuz örneği dururken, Türkiye’yi *“federalizmin büyüteceği”* yalanını söylemekten kaçınmamıştır. Henze baklayı ağzından çıkarmakta ve Türkiye için “İstanbul merkezli” bir “Yakındoğu Federasyonu” önermektedir. Ancak, Henze’ye göre, bunun için önce “Kürtlerle yakınlaşmak gerekir.”

ABD Carnegie Uluslar arası Barış Vakfı uzmanı Prof. Henry Barkey, daha sonra adı “demokratik açılıma dönüştürülen *“Kürt açılımının”* önündeki en büyük engelin Anayasa Mahkemesi olduğunu açık yüreklilikle ifade etmiştir.

Görüldüğü gibi dış güçler, Anayasa’da öngörülen temel düzenin, yani “Kemalizmin” ya da “Atatürkçülüğün” yıkılması için uzun yıllardır çaba göstermektedirler. üünkü Atatürkçülük, tam bağımsızlığı, ulusal egemenliği, ulusal ve üniter devlet yapısını ve laik Cumhuriyet’i öngörmektedir.

Cumhuriyeti kuran iradenin eseri olan bu ilke ve değerler, onurlu, emperyalizme boyun eğmeyecek bir ulus yaratmak için öngörülmüştür. *“Yeni dünya düzeni”* projesiyle ortaya çıkan sömürgeci güçlerin hiç hoşlanmadıkları bu ilke ve değerler mutlaka değişmeli, anayasa buna göre yeniden düzenlenmelidir. Bugün yapılan da budur.

Yüce Türk Ulusu’nun oynanan bu oyunu görmesi gerekir.


*Bülent Serim 
*Anayasa Mahkemesi eski Genel Sekreteri

*Odatv.com*

----------

